# Gentle exercises needed



## Caroline (Dec 30, 2017)

After a number of operations on my feet and not being able to go far for what feels like centuries I want some gentle exercises that will help build up my core strength and stamina, and I'd like a class I can go to a couple of times a week. Swimming is out as at the moment I can't get the dressings on my feet wet. I want a mixture of standing and sitting exercises

Has anyone got any suggestions where I can look please. I do use my seated tai chi DVD, but I also need people for some encouragement and the company.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

A good quality Exercise bike. Love mine. Does Heart rate, pulse, speed. Can adjust to going uphill & distance. Good luck.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Dec 30, 2017)

I like Tai Chi. I began Tai Chi around six months after the OT gave me a couple of exercises to re-build my core strength aimed at better balance. 
I do the seated version, but there is a good DVD that is done by Paul Lam that is seated but includes leg movement. That may be a good start for you, then if you like it move on to the standing version. 
Your local library may have a copy, or be able to obtain a copy from somewhere. That's the least expensive way to give it a try. 

S.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 30, 2017)

I use an exercise bike but only as it is part of the Physio following a knee replacement,  otherwise I would Not do.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> A good quality Exercise bike. Love mine. Does Heart rate, pulse, speed. Can adjust to going uphill & distance. Good luck.


Remember you are sitting down & weight is off your feet.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

Let us know how you get on Caroline


----------



## Caroline (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for ideas, I do tai chi from a DVD and even have a seated tai chi form


----------



## Lucy1976 (Jan 8, 2018)

I bought an exercise bike and I use it most days.  I watch my favourite tv series while cycling on it.  I have a bad knee injury so can't do too much, but have noticed I can do more.  I started at 2 mins (yes I was that unfit and fat), I now do 10 mins.  I want to increase that to 1/2 an hour in a few months time.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2018)

Lucy1976 said:


> I bought an exercise bike and I use it most days.  I watch my favourite tv series while cycling on it.  I have a bad knee injury so can't do too much, but have noticed I can do more.  I started at 2 mins (yes I was that unfit and fat), I now do 10 mins.  I want to increase that to 1/2 an hour in a few months time.


Good for you Lucy. That's the way to do it !


----------



## Boom (Jan 11, 2018)

Caroline said:


> After a number of operations on my feet and not being able to go far for what feels like centuries I want some gentle exercises that will help build up my core strength and stamina, and I'd like a class I can go to a couple of times a week. Swimming is out as at the moment I can't get the dressings on my feet wet. I want a mixture of standing and sitting exercises
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions where I can look please. I do use my seated tai chi DVD, but I also need people for some encouragement and the company.


Hi there. I'm new to this forum, a bit unsure how it works. YouTube has a good site. GLUCOSEZONE.COM. It has exercises aimed at and for diabetics. May be worth a look.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2018)

Caroline said:


> Thanks for ideas, I do tai chi from a DVD and even have a seated tai chi form


Well done Caroline


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 12, 2018)

How are you getting on Caroline ? Hope "UR" going ok


----------

